# My shiny tt qs!



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Guys, I'm not into this cleaning malarkey, I might spend an hour, but couldn't be assed to detail it!

So I paid this guy to instead, well impressed.....
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/vie ... ht=#120750


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks really nice but its still Silver, :wink: :lol: Was hoping it would be a Red/black QS. :lol: :wink:
Still looks good. 
Hoggy.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

hi chris was that the £120 detail and how long did it take? assume you would recommend him ?


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

He did it for £100 mate, I would defo recommend, he loves doing it, took two of them 4 hours. Pics don't do it justice as it's not sunny. The car was cleanish before hand, it's amazing what these products and a but of graft do!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like a top job he did mate


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

is this the same peeps?
http://www.ddbvaleting.co.uk/#


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

toonmal said:


> is this the same peeps?
> http://www.ddbvaleting.co.uk/#


Yup that's him, he did my TTS, the red one on his website


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Yip


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

chrishumes said:


> Guys, I'm not into this cleaning malarkey, I might spend an hour, but couldn't be assed to detail it!
> 
> So I paid this guy to instead, well impressed.....


Looks fantastic and all for £100. Bargain.

Couple of questions:

Is your exhaust standard?
What is the 'finish' of your wheels? Looks slightly darker than standard but looks good IMO.

Love the Avus silver personally. Makes me think I should have got my V6 in it...!


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

Miltech exhaust mate and had the wheels done a darker colour, look silver grey from the side and blacker face on, look wicked to be honest


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

chrishumes said:


> Miltech exhaust mate and had the wheels done a darker colour, look silver grey from the side and blacker face on, look wicked to be honest


Thought as much. Exhaust looks good, OEM yet with a bit more agression. Love the wheel colour. Think I'll look into something similar when mine need refurbing.

Very nice car indeed...


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

£100 with a machine polish!!?? Damn I paid £200 for a 3 stage polish!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks good 

Exhaust looks familiar


----------

